# Affinity Designer 50% off



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I've mentioned Affinity Designer before. At it's normal price of $50 (50 euro as well) it's a very good deal. They are currently discounting it by 50% so it's a screaming deal now. There are also giving 50% for the Photo and Publisher application. This is not subscription SW, by the way.

Designer is very good for illustration and rivals Corel Draw and Adobe Illustrator. I've used it to make a number of logos and designs that I then cut on my CNC router. The XMas gift box carvings were are designed AD, for example.

I have no affiliation with them other than as a very happy user of their products. 
https://affinity.serif.com/en-us/


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I own and use it on both my iPad and Mac. The one feature it does not seem to have is tracing a bitmap image into vectors. I bought it to avoid needing a subscription to adobe illustrator, but lacking that one feature. Luckily the tracing feature in Carveco has been sufficient for my needs.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I have CorelDraw X8, Fusion 360, and Carveco - would it augment these and do I need it, if so, what does it give me beyond these? I watched the video promo and I see things that are really cool and may be possible in my current suite of software but I'm not sure.

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't know current CorelDraw but suspect they are similar. Well, except for the price!

If you do any photo work, Affinity Photo is a very good package.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

BalloonEngineer said:


> I own and use it on both my iPad and Mac. The one feature it does not seem to have is tracing a bitmap image into vectors. I bought it to avoid needing a subscription to adobe illustrator, but lacking that one feature. Luckily the tracing feature in Carveco has been sufficient for my needs.


They are looking at adding it. I have used Inkscape to do this a number of times.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> I don't know current CorelDraw but suspect they are similar. Well, except for the price!
> 
> If you do any photo work, Affinity Photo is a very good package.


I've now watched 5-6 videos and read about the same number of articles on Affinity Photo, along with comparing it to Photo$hop. I don't have the latter - too pricey for my needs - and have been using ACDSee for my photo editing for the last 10-12 years. But it's a bit limited and Affinity Photo looks really strong, especially at the current price so I'm pretty sure I'll get that. 

Not so sure about Designer, though. I've been using CorelDraw since Version 3 - 20 years, maybe? So I am fairly proficient at that software.

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Not so sure about Designer, though. I've been using CorelDraw since Version 3 - 20 years, maybe? So I am fairly proficient at that software.
> 
> David



David, wow, I still have v3 sitting in front of me... wasnt the workspace like 30"sq. ?? Been a while, gah early 90's
But your x8, doesnt that have PhotoPaint within??


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, it does Ronnie. But I never really learned to use it. I should probably look at it again. I wonder how it compares to Affinity Photo... I'll check it out.

After I posted that I realized I actually started with CorelDraw 2 that a friend gave me to try out. When V3 came out I bought that, V4, V5, V6, and V8 and I parked it on V8 for probably 15 years until X8 came out. I called Corel and they worked a sweetheart deal giving me the same upgrade as though I had X6 or X7 even though past X6 there was no upgrade path; you had to pay full price. I guess they figured I had spent enough on Corel software! :grin:

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Hah! I'll see your V2 and raise you. I used the beta test version of V1.0 on Windows 3.0 (also in beta) in 1989. That was back when "beta test" actually meant the product wasn't ready. Not that it matters, though. I used it for a few years but gave it up when I had to pay full boat for an upgrade for the Win95 version. 

I wouldn't switch either if I were you. It ain't broken...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow! Yep, you win. I started with Harvard Graphics and thought it was just amazing.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Wow! Yep, you win. I started with Harvard Graphics and thought it was just amazing.
> 
> David


Harvard Graphics!!! Ha, I had that!
Man, you guys are getting pretty far back. 🙂 
Did you have your creative labs Sound Blaster i/o port set to 220 and the IRQ-7 and dma-1???
I really miss those days...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think I've got 2 or 3 sound blasters in my, er, collection. Don't tell my wife, though.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Seems like my first DOS was 4.0 and first computer was an XT8086 but it had an expansion card in it to allow a drive larger than 10MB, so I had a 20MB hard drive. And of course, 640k of RAM. It was a beast! LOL!

We have a computer graveyard in the house and I get the occasional nudge that it needs to go away. In it there is a Pentium machine, 100MHz maybe but I don't recall, and a few newer and there's at least one Sound Blaster in the batch.

David


----------

